# St Johns lunatic asylum, Bracebridge Heath, Lincs, Feb13



## The Wombat (Mar 23, 2013)

First of 5 sites that day on a monster 200 mile roadtrip. 

Glad we finally cracked this one. Thanks to the guys who supplied info on this place.

The building has been quite stripped, but there are still some of the original features to see. The ceiling detail alone makes the site for me. Spent about an hour & half in here, but had to abort when we heard voices from inside the building. It could have been other explorers, but we decided not to hang around and find out. So if that was you, go on, put your hand up! 

The site is huge, so will have to make another trip to see the other half of the building, including the famous staircase. We were amusingly clocked on the way out by a local, who smirked at us as we scrambled out the bushes. 

_Built under the name Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum in 1852, set in 120 acres of grounds. In 1940, female patients were transferred around the UK to make way for an emergency department for the war effort. The newly established NHS took control in 1948 and by the 1960’s it was known as St John’s Hospital. The Hospital was closed in 1989, since then it has been sold and gradually been demolished to make way for housing leaving just the main building._

















































canteen?













































thanks for looking!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice report that with some good photo's to back it up


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Mar 23, 2013)

Great set of Photo's


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 24, 2013)

Had footsteps and loud bangs going on when we went , but never saw another soul the whole time. 
Good pics, you have to love this place!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheers for the trip down memory lane - another place I've got fond memories of from last year


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice stuff mate, one of my first, thanks


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 24, 2013)

The old girls looking a bit sad now


----------



## addictedmedia (Mar 24, 2013)

great report


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow great shots and 6 sites one day inc a asylum thats some day  we was in last month but cannot think what day, did you meet the cats? they scared us half to death,thanks for sharing mate


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky Pants said:


> Wow great shots and 6 sites one day inc a asylum thats some day  we was in last month but cannot think what day, did you meet the cats? they scared us half to death,thanks for sharing mate



Thanks Lucky Pants
Yes it was quite a trip that day, will get the other reports up soon. It was a weekend in February when we visited.
Glad we didn't see any cats; there was enough creaks & noises to keep us on edge as it was.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 25, 2013)

Hate seeing all the reports from this place knowing I've still not been here! It must happen. Nicely done.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 3, 2013)

Great pictures I love the first one


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys, appreciate it!


----------



## theoccipital (Apr 21, 2013)

PMSL! I love the fact people think this place is haunted. Its the most trantquill place I have ever visited. Not a bad vibe in here. Every nook and cranny holds peace. Many, many poor defenseless people with no voice have died in this place and they have left us with the lesson of silence. Listen good because you might not hear the message...


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 21, 2013)

Love st john and you got some nice shots of it! Gotta love those corridor ceilings


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

wow, what a huge awesome place! great pics.


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys! Much appreciated 
Still one of my favourite explores. Dont know how much longer it will be here


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

you def had a good look around got to parts i missed...nicely done too


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 9, 2013)

Been here twice now, it's a nice explore. Great photos


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks Jimba & prettyvacant!
Would like to see the bits I missed, but I've heard its not so do-able now...


----------



## sonyes (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice that mate, defo need to do this place. Great shots.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 20, 2013)

sonyes said:


> Nice that mate, defo need to do this place. Great shots.



Thankyou! Its a cracking place that


----------

